

Delectable - my first jQuery plugin - dhaivatpandya
http://plugins.jquery.com/project/Delectable

======
nicwest
is there a demo somewhere?

~~~
dhaivatpandya
I have it on github: <https://github.com/Poincare/jquery-delectable>, and
here's the demo: <http://poincare.github.com/jquery-delectable/>

Thanks for taking an interest, I love feedback :)

